# I guess that the nose knows



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting article about a study where women can smell if a man is single or in a relationship.

Women can sniff out single and married men

In the past, I have read about how one should try wearing the same aftershave as a woman's dad. I have also read about various colognes that add various sex pheromones to them to increase false arousal and interest by members of the other sex. I always felt that unless one was a "player" you might better off just attracting people who were attracted to you.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> Interesting article about a study where women can smell if a man is single or in a relationship.
> 
> Women can sniff out single and married men
> 
> In the past, I have read about how one should try wearing the same aftershave as a woman's dad. I have also read about various colognes that add various sex pheromones to them to increase false arousal and interest by members of the other sex. I always felt that unless one was a "player" you might better off just attracting people who were attracted to you.


Hopefully no woman sniffs me after taco night!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Interesting article about a study where women can smell if a man is single or in a relationship.


Only one enormous thing wrong with that study. There are plenty of woman who are tricked into believing that some married men are single when they’re not. So women as a collective, obviously aren’t smelling the difference.

Plus even from my own dating experience, unless I told someone my relationship status or they were told by someone else who knew that, women had no idea what my relationship status was.

Plus even today as someone who has, except for a few days through more than 23 years, not worn my wedding ring throughout my current marriage. No woman will know I am married just by smelling me.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> Women can sniff out single and married men


About the article:


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

I wonder if they can sniff a courthouse marriage, a Catholic marriage, a hindu marriage. Or is it all the same? Can they sniff if the man is dating or if the couple lives together?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I wear a wedding ring to make sure there is no question.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> I wear a wedding ring to make sure there is no question.


So what does your wedding ring smell like?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

If all else fails, there's Scratch and Sniff.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> In the past, I have read about how one should try wearing the same aftershave as a woman's dad.


Absolut perverted bull*** of some sick men.

It is because human smell who is related to them and who isn't.

For women it is how they select their partner by detecting (smelling) the males that have different immune system to theirs and are therefore not related to them.

Men can smell it too, but it has no influence on how they select their partner.

But on women it has.
Due to it women avoid and feel repelled by men smelling like their own male relatives. Clearly, espescially their own father.

That is why women are the most important drive to human evolution. Even in apes it is the females who leave the family when their father, uncle, son or brother is becoming the new alpha male.

This is quite unique in animal kingdom that females leave to look for a new gang to live with and this is how humans evolved by females starting to not tolerate inbreeding as inbreeding is decreasing the intelligence.

Men don't do that as strict as women. They don't select with their nose by distingiushing between related or not related. That is why they are more likely to be able to mate with females with similar or mismatched immunesystem, making them less picky and easy to trick to mate with mismatched women.

Also the presense of the biological father when females grow up is inhibiting the females reproductive behavior. Not completely but partially.
The father is an inhibitor to a females sexuality kind of.

This is all regulated by pheromones.
Hence, the theory to wear the after shave of the father is absolutely nonsense and proves it was created by someone who has no clue about biology.

I also don't understand why some people use anything related to a father in the bedroom.
This is not normal to me and I would leave a men being into such nonsense.
I would be concerned about our daughters being around a father with such a mind set.

I know from other women and from myself, that any similarities to the father or male relatives are repellent to us when looking for a partner. Especially the smell.

Those articles are yellow press type of nonsense. The authors make very silly and simple statements based on what they feel readers want to read.

It is based on Freud's idea that sexuality is based on people wanting to sleep with their own parents. Freud was obsessed with this and it might be rather his own twisted sexuality he projected onto the rest of the world. Freud said a lot of b**s** and it was not scientifical how he came up with his theories, but it is what most people know and believe about psychology today unfortunately.

And this is how many authors write articles about love and start to make up those stories. And people believe it.

If you want to know about attraction, go to university and study many years. You may get an idea. But reading online articles and believing them is just silly.

As I said, you can't trick a women wanting you. She will decide based on your genetics and you can't hide it from a woman even with after shave or parfumes.
She will smell your genetics and she will decide based on that if you are a potential match.
And every woman is different and has therefore different preferences.
You can only enhance yoir own smell and hope to better attract those females who do tolerate your genes with or without enhancer.
But you can't change who you are or who the woman peeceives you as...


I am sorry, but this is such a sick idea. If you really did consider trying to smell like a womans father to have sex with her... so you want to be in bed with her trying to make her believe you are ... and thinking she thinks you are .... while .... 

Well, good luck with that.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

elliblue said:


> I am sorry, but this is such a sick idea. If you really did consider trying to smell like a womans father to have sex with her... so you want to be in bed with her trying to make her believe you are ... and thinking she thinks you are .... while ....
> 
> Well, good luck with that.


Yep that idea is really ****ed up.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> In the past, I have read about how one should try wearing the same aftershave as a woman's dad.


For anyone who follows the Royal Family as my wife does, they'd be aware that Meghan Markle mimicked many aspects of Diana to con the ginger dolt.


----------



## BlairStL (20 d ago)

Personal said:


> So what does your wedding ring smell like?


Does a Wedding Ring have a special smell?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Personal said:


> .......Plus even today as someone who has, except for a few days through more than 23 years, not worn my wedding ring throughout my current marriage. No woman will know I am married just by smelling me.


I also don't wear a wedding ring or any jewelry and never really have, since junior high school, when a cheap ring gave me an infection. Actually in my profession wearing a ring or any jewelry is a real safety hazard.

However, the studies of strippers and waitresses who earn much more money during the time that they are ovulating, makes me believe that people's sense of smell is perhaps much stronger than is generally recognized. So women having a better sense of smell would not be surprising as well.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

BlairStL said:


> Does a Wedding Ring have a special smell?


Oh, my dirty mind. I suppose it depends on what you do with those fingers and where you stick them.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Man smell tips:

Men who douse themselves in cheap cologne, have low esteem, or high expectations.

Or, does not bathe, because he has no habit of this, due to his FOO.

Or, because he is dumb and/or lazy, maybe uncaring.

A man who reaks of cologne is that wolf on the hunt.
Hello, smell me first, see me next.

It makes him stand out in a crowd of ordinary, bland smelling men.

Ah, he stands in a cloud of sweet stink.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

BlairStL said:


> Does a Wedding Ring have a special smell?


Lo mio tiene el olor de metales casados. 😁

This one, quite appropriately, has the smell of "metales casados", "married metals". We bought it for about $8.50 at a kiosk at Fishermans Wharf in San Francisco as a more durable replacement for the $4.50 ring we used in the ceremony.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> So women having a better sense of smell would not be surprising as well.


 Well, Covid is going to leave us with some F'ed up bloodlines then.
Women will be dating all kinds of strange-smelling miscreants.


----------



## BlairStL (20 d ago)

BlairStL said:


> Does a Wedding Ring have a special smell?


What does it smell like?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Hopefully no woman sniffs me after taco night!!!


Women can't resist it especially with a lot of raw garlic in the mix.

Drives them wild!🤣


----------

